# Thinking of hiring a unique venue to host your event?



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

Hire a luxury boat and enjoy a fully equipped venue with a difference. sydneyharbourchartercruises.com.au


----------



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

Hire a luxury boat and enjoy a fully equipped venue with a difference. sydneyharbourchartercruises.com.au


----------

